# Grouping Pics?? -Lets see'm!



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey, anybody got some good groups goin on? Post pics of your Robin hoods too (if ya got any:shade: jk) Ill post some later that I got with my new bow.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

im suprised none of these archery punks dont have pics


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

tcooll77 said:


> im suprised none of these archery punks dont have pics


ha ha...
:set1_signs009: :amen:


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

there all sponsored too lol


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

yep, I guess its just you and me
lol


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I got a robin hood at 40 yds with a recurve. At outdoor nationals in 2005 and it was my first time doing a robin hood and it will be the last time i do one of them. I will put a picture of it on later. :wink:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

cool, please do...


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

i got em on my phone but i dont shoot much target yet i got one at the at smackdown


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

*my group*

heres mine dont laugh im 11 years old,this is 15 yards.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

as i have no camera of any sorts, i can only tell you of my accuracy (take it as you will). hunting sizes are used cause that is how i can tell how good i really am, usually cause hunting isn't always the best conditions. these are all done with either my legacy longbow, or one of my selbows- all shooting is instinctive:

squirrel(heart/lung): 10-15 yards
turkey(heart/lung): 15-20 yards
deer(heart/lung):20-25 yards
target (12" square):30+ yards


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i think i have pictures of this but not sure ether way i cant get um on the computer but i did shoot a 31 yard group and it was about 2 inchs with 3 arrows


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

No group pics but heres a hood i got at 20yrds...Ive shot 2 so far...


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

*Grouper picts*









Sorry I thought it said grouper pictures my mistake.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

That works too...


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

20 yards.
Martin ShadowCat Extreme...
Trophy Taker
Stanislawski
Doinker
Copper John
CR Apex Scope
BCY Strings
Easton X7's


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

nice shootin...could have read your sig -lol


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

30 yards-









Note bow wasnt sighted.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

archery1 said:


> 20 yards.
> Martin ShadowCat Extreme...
> Trophy Taker
> Stanislawski
> ...


Show off  

I dont have any pics to show but maybe I'll get some this weekend at lancaster!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

sure thing, like to see them...
I guess maybe I should put some on here...


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

hard to robinhood on a five spot or vegas. so none yet
bissen


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Heres one from my backyard shooting this summer with my hunting bow this is an average group about an inch and a half...
45yds
Hoyt trykon
cx maxima hunters
copper john pro III
Trophy taker
carter 2shot


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

If you go on this link you'll see what I did in lancaster, I didn't only do it once, I did it twice in a row! I know its not exactly a "group" but I was super excited that I did it!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=441514&page=2


----------



## goosehunter2118 (Jan 24, 2007)

Very cool Sam. How far were they? I am thinking of taking some CD's into the shed right now. I'll end up with a bunch of broken CD's. LOL


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

it was 20 yards away.


She did great!


Sam the magnificent.


----------



## goosehunter2118 (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't know if I could do that at 20 feet!:wink: Good shootin'.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah awsome shooting good


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

Great job Sambow!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks guys! You all gotta try shooting cd's...it's soooo much fun, even if it aint for $$, watchin a cd shatter is fun :wink: and when you hit the center it sure does feel good:teeth:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

sambow said:


> If you go on this link you'll see what I did in lancaster, I didn't only do it once, I did it twice in a row! I know its not exactly a "group" but I was super excited that I did it!
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=441514&page=2


Nice Job:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

goosehunter2118 said:


> Very cool Sam. How far were they? I am thinking of taking some CD's into the shed right now. I'll end up with a bunch of broken CD's. LOL


Make sure theyre already used CD-Rs lol


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

20 yards, hunting rig



















And this is the most unheard of thing i have heard of happening.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

These types of posts are ridiculous:wink: Everyone stating that they can shoot 1 1/2 inch groups at 40 yards with hunting gear all day every day! If you're that good -go pro
At least a "few" are honest enough about their shooting skills:wink:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Hah Ha. True to That


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

ive gottin 7 robinhoods this year between 15 and 35 yards only got pics of one illput on as soon as i can and my groups the one i got a pic of i shot my brothers at 20 yards


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> These types of posts are ridiculous:wink: Everyone stating that they can shoot 1 1/2 inch groups at 40 yards with hunting gear all day every day! If you're that good -go pro
> At least a "few" are honest enough about their shooting skills:wink:




Some of us dont have the money:embara: We have other things we do besides shoot a bow. Man if I could make some of the shoots I would in a heart beat. I wish I had a video of that group I posted thats a true 45yd group with my trykon. I spent more time tuning that thing than I did shooting it. The thing just flat out shot well plus I was shooting for hours a day.


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

I new to archery, and newer to AT. I've been shooting since around the first of December. Here's my first one, I got it today in my front yard @ 25 yards. I'm shooting a Fred Bear Element hunting rig.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

nice...Welcome to AT!

pm me if you got any questions
-Bear


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

heres a group i shot after animal league was over "20 yds"


----------



## andy the hun (Feb 5, 2007)

Coca Cola said:


> 30 yards-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should say the spot moved


----------



## andy the hun (Feb 5, 2007)

Coca Cola said:


> 30 yards-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you should say the spot moved


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

andy the hun said:


> you should say the spot moved


ha ha, cmon guys and gals, this is a *"fun"* thread


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

23 yards-Sunday....................I think is when I did it


----------

